# Top ten



## youngdon

What would *YOUR* top ten gun list look like ? Name the model and caliber ! They can be rifles, shotguns or handguns but only TEN.

Not the most popular, but the ones you would own.


----------



## youngdon

I'll be fairly interested to see what some of you all pick.


----------



## On a call

I will have to get back to you on this one....but lets say a I would start big.


----------



## ebbs

In NO particular order: (and with pics for eye candy)

1. Barrett M82A1 .50BMG 









2. Ed Brown Special Forces Carry 1911 .45 ACP









3. Benelli M4 Tactical 12 Gauge (sorry Chris, beat you to it







)









4. Glock 19 9mm RTF 









5. Remington M40A3 .308 Cal w/ Schmitt & Bender 10x fixed scope









6. CQB MRP Defender Piston 16 5.56mmx45









7. Henry Lever Carbine 22 S/L/LR with Big Loop lever









8. Marlin 1895 SBL 45/70 Lever Gun









9. CZ 550 American in 300WM w/ Trijicon 2.5-10x56mm Accupoint Mil-Dot

















10. Weatherby Orion D'Italia I Over/Under Shotgun









Still missing a few I would add. But Don you only said 10. Thanks, this was fun!


----------



## youngdon

Some pretty good choices there ebbs. I can see you like those large loops on your levers. They sure do fit a gloved hand better don't they.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Anymore, I cannot even imagine choosing 10. I've recently subscribed to the "Every one must have a use" philosophy (money related likely







) and i'm fairly happy with 3.

I'll post more later. Up way early this morning dealing with some breaking news in my industry that will likely take even more money from my pocket. Might have to revisit the "If you could only have ONE" topic soon and hopefully it's not a slingshot i have to settle on.


----------



## hassell

Think I'll just drool over ebbs choices as their all pretty much the way I'd go!!!


----------



## On a call

Good first choice Ebbs !


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Think I'll just drool over ebbs choices as their all pretty much the way I'd go!!!


You don't have to do the picture thing... ebbs is just a multi talented poster. Just a written list.


----------



## bar-d

Tough question. I already have more than I "need" , fewer than I want and not enough time to shoot any of them.


----------



## hassell

bar-d said:


> Tough question. I already have more than I "need" , fewer than I want and not enough time to shoot any of them.


I'll have to think about the list But kinda like bar-d's philosophy!!!


----------



## CO204yoter

here is my list
1 any 1911 
2 barrett M107a1 with bors system
3 45-120 sharps with verneers
4 marlin 444 guide gun
5 FNFal 7.62.battle rifle 
6 M4 556 with acog and second upper in 50 beowolf
7 winchester pre 64 model 70 in 300 win mag
8 ruger sp101 in 357 mag
9 AI 338 lapua with ziess optics
10 benelli m4 
thats my list of ten that i would have if i could afford them all right now


----------



## youngdon

You're still a young pup Jason you have plenty of time to acquire them and share with me.


----------



## ebbs

hassell said:


> Think I'll just drool over ebbs choices as their all pretty much the way I'd go!!!


It was fun to take a few minutes and think about. The crazy thing is I left out a few I already have that I think I'd like to put in there. I hate myself for looking at those Ed Browns online the other day though. Now they're all I can think about.

And yes, Don. I prefer a large loop on all my levers. Put one on my 30/30 a couple years ago before I had to sell it for the cash. If I don't I can only fit 2 of my 3 back fingers in there and it's crazy irritating. Especially on that little Henry, which I don't own but it'll be my next 22. They're fun to shoot, accurate, light, good for kids and just plain cool.


----------



## youngdon

I had a real hard time coming up with the ten I would most want. Usually I find happiness in what I have already, so most of these i already own(I'm not gonna tell you which ones).

1) I would take a Ruger#1 in almost any caliber. I love the looks and feel and like the one shot one kill mindset.

2) Thompson Contender in .357 Maximum or .375 JDJ or 7-30 Waters (hmmm one of each please !)

3) Browning Citori either a 12 or 20

4) Ruger Redhawk .44 Mag.

5) KM77 MKII in .243

6) 22/45 I like the grip angle better that the MKI,II or III and who doesn't need a 22lr

7) AR-15 in .223 of course Mine has grown on me.

8) KGP-100 can you tell I like stainless? A bit heavy for everday carry but 100% reliable and deadly accurate. Maybe I'll carry the JDJ from above.

9) Savage Choate Tactical in .308

10) M1 Garand ? springfield-XD ? Geez maybe another #1 in 30-06


----------



## cwh

youngdon springfield xd are sweet guns i have the sig 357 in xd great gun anouther great pistol is the sig mauser m2 in the 45 zero recoil very impresive works to the gun


----------



## youngdon

I'll have to check out the m2.


----------



## cwh

1 luger p 08 9 mm 
2 marlin 45 70 mag 
3 ruger red label 
4 benelli vinci 12
5 barrett 338 lapau
6 ruger no 1v 25 06
7 ruger mini 14 223
8 springfield m 21 7.62
9 colt 1911 45 with 22 conversion
10 bushmaster acr 223


----------



## youngdon

Good choices cwh I like the Red Labels they are sweet. The m2 looks pretty nice I'll have to find a shop with one to handle.


----------



## cwh

the m2 is ok looking and feeling its when you shoot it where the selling point most pistols slide when shot the m2 slides and rotates i was just amazed when i shot one specially single handed and not end up between your eyes like some do two handed


----------



## Nighthawk2b

1. S&W 19 w/2.5" barrel
2. S&W 19 w/4" barrel
3. S&W 13 w/3" barrel
4. Ruger Blackhawk Convertable
5. Marlin 1895
6. T/C Firehawk
7. T/C Hawken flintlock
8. 20 ga. pump, not sure which one
9. Air Force Talon SS .25
10. Crosman ePCP .357


----------



## luckyshot

Yea, what bar-d said!


----------



## youngdon

luckyshot, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ambush

Well here goes, big ruger fan ! m77 hawkeye - 223 -308 / savage model 16 -243 / 2 savage 22 long rifle / gsg-5 22longrifle / taurus judge - my fav. / ruger p94 -9mm / ruger mk III hunter model 22 long rifle , that make's 9 !! I need to go and buy one more . FYI , iwas in wallmart and the guy told me ammo was going up 25% end of april ? anyone hear new's like that ? anyway shoot straight ........ I won't shoot first but I will shoot back !!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

I have not heard that.... I wonder about components.....Perhaps I should go buy a bit more powder and a few projectiles as well.


----------



## ambush

It scared me , gas going up then food then ammo - what's next ? I'm buying more this month for sure .


----------



## wilded

Winchester 101 12 gauge
Remington model 700 .243 or favorite caliber
Kimber 1911
Winchester 1892
Ruger Model 77/22LR or other caliber
CZ 452 .22LR
Ruger Blackhawk .45 colt
Colt 1873 single action .357
AR 15
Remington 870


----------



## ebbs

Hey Ed, do you have a post up anywhere on the CZ 452? I've long been intrigued by the quality of their rimfire rifles.


----------



## wilded

ebbs said:


> Hey Ed, do you have a post up anywhere on the CZ 452? I've long been intrigued by the quality of their rimfire rifles.


Your wish is my link: Here are two articles, ET








http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2008/12/old-time-classic-rimfire-rifles.html

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/02/cz-452-american-in-17-hmr.html


----------



## ebbs

Haha I KNEW I could count on you.


----------



## wilded

I might tell you that my family was so impressed with CZ quaility that between my wife, brother and I we can field 9 CZ rifles and 7 are rimfire calibers. .22LR, .22WMR, .17HMR and .17 Mach2


----------



## youngdon

That's quite a collection Ed, do you all own any centerfires from CZ.

I like your top ten BTW.


----------



## wilded

youngdon said:


> That's quite a collection Ed, do you all own any centerfires from CZ.
> 
> I like your top ten BTW.


No but my brother by choice has a .308, .223 and a .762 x39 and loves them all.


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the input Ed. I've heard nothing but good about them, but I don't know anyone who owns one. From the ones I've seen fit and finish seems pretty darn good.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Thanks for the input Ed. I've heard nothing but good about them, but I don't know anyone who owns one. From the ones I've seen fit and finish seems pretty darn good.


This wet's my whistle even more. I've had a hankering for a bolt 22WMR for a while, and the CZ might fit the bill. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## KaBloomr

Some nice selections there. Here would be my Top Ten:

Steyr M40A1 - .40 SW
Colt Python 4" bbl - .357 Mag
S&W Model 29 6" bbl - .44 Mag
Browning T-Bolt - .22 WMR
Ruger M77 - .204 Ruger
Remington 5R - .308 Win
Knight AR - .308 Win
Winchester 94 - .30-30
Sako TRG - .300 Win Mag
Krieghoff K-20 - 12 ga
Well, it's nice to dream........


----------



## youngdon

A nice assortment there KaBloomr


----------



## knapper

Is this 10 of each group or 10 altogether? I feel the ones not listed will feel left out.


----------



## youngdon

You go for it Knapper list them all if you want, that way we can show it to our wives and say "See I ain't so bad"


----------



## wilded

ebbs said:


> This wet's my whistle even more. I've had a hankering for a bolt 22WMR for a while, and the CZ might fit the bill. Thanks for the insight!


With the new 30 grain balistic tip Hornady rounds the .22WMR is a new cartridge and comes pretty close to some of the .17HMR rounds in being a fast, flat shooting bullet but with more knockdown power. Be sure and try that round in the rifle. ET


----------



## gonefishn

Remington R-15: 223 and 30Rem AR
Remington Model 7 Predator: .243
Remington 700 BDL .30-06
Remington 870 12 ga.
Marlin 1895 SBL 45/70
Henry Big boy .44 Mag
TC Encore Pro Hunter Predator .22-250
Glock 19 and 26


----------



## youngdon

Nice list gonefishn, love those Henry big boys.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Nice list gonefishn, love those Henry big boys.


Can't say I've ever fired one, but I can say I've coveted one for a while!


----------



## youngdon

45 long colt and a large loop on that octagon barrel would look real good on you ebbs. I've never owned one either, but sure would like to.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> 45 long colt and a large loop on that octagon barrel would look real good on you ebbs. I've never owned one either, but sure would like to.


I totally agree. Sure do love the feel of racking the action on a lever gun.


----------



## youngdon

And they're just downright fun to shoot.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> And they're just downright fun to shoot.


Have you seen this yet?

http://www.henryrepeating.com/rifle-mares-leg.cfm

I don't say "NEED" when it comes to goodies much, but I REALLY NEED that! Well, Haus of Guns REALLY NEEDS that!!!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, I was at their site earlier. Cool stuff but pricey. They need one in 45/70 for bears. I like the octagon barrel.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Yeah, I was at their site earlier. Cool stuff but pricey. They need one in 45/70 for bears. I like the octagon barrel.


Yeah but only $350 MSRP for the 22 S/L/LR would be a fun plinker.

Apparently the admin over at Haus of Guns felt compelled to write an article about Henry's "new" Mare's Leg!


----------



## youngdon

Nice write up, I just don't think the .22 version would fill the bill for me on that gun. I'd have to go 45LC with the octagon.


----------



## wilded

I have a like new model 94 trapper in .45 Colt I might be tempted to trade for the right gun. ET


----------



## youngdon

That has a round barrel, right Ed?


----------



## wilded

youngdon said:


> That has a round barrel, right Ed?


Round it is, but it is the short carbine model.
And it is a real Winchester.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah those trapper models are nice for sure. Easy to handle. Do you do cowboy action Ed?


----------



## gonefishn

Wow, guys, glad you pointed out the Henry Mares leg! Very nice, I like the .45 colt version. Can I have 11 on my list?


----------



## youngdon

You can list your favorites till the cows come home GF,


----------



## wilded

youngdon said:


> Yeah those trapper models are nice for sure. Easy to handle. Do you do cowboy action Ed?


No, I shot professionally for years as a competitor and instructor in sporting clays and sportsmans challenge style shooting. I carried a colt single action and a lever action winchester or marlin on horseback for many years while working on ranches, but never shot in a Cowboy event.


----------



## youngdon

I bet they will be doing a season three of "Top Shot" you should apply.


----------



## wilded

youngdon said:


> I bet they will be doing a season three of "Top Shot" you should apply.


Eyes went and now I am getting to old and slow. I still stop and shoot at a Turkey shoot when I see them having one.


----------



## youngdon

The eyes may go and you may be slow, but to old....I doubt it Ed. Something tells me you'd teach them a thing or two.


----------

